# First King Caught off Navarre Pier



## xwrap (Apr 9, 2013)

The first king caught off navarre pier was a 41 pound smoker.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Heck yea, its on now!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

They caught one off the OB pier today too.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent! bait catching should be fun this weekend.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice fish and great job


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats a heck of a first one caught for the year. Nice catch!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn fine king!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! Guess I'll be starting my weekly trips to Navarre Beach now.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I understand, he was the only one that was on the end king fishing. He deserved it! Heck of a start!!


----------

